# Pepper sticks, or the like



## tsodak

I had a guy give me a taste of some perpperoni sticks his buddy had made, and they were awsome. Never tried to make them before, adn would like to very much. If anyone has a recipe for ground venison mixed with some pork that you make pepperoni or pepper sticks out of I would very much like to hear it. I have a smoker and stuffer. thanks


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Wanted to bump this........... Post any of your favorite recipes please !


----------



## KEN W

I make my own using goose or venison with a 50/50 mix with beef hamb.

I have tried many recipes using my own seasonongs....none are as good as premixed form a butcher supply house.In fact I made some the past Sunday from geese taken on Sat.

The best I have found is from Eldon's Sausage ....

http://www.eldonsausage.com/search_resu ... fromSearch

I also but 22 mm collagen casing from them...just orderd a bunch yesterday.


----------



## KEN W

Both the pepperonni and pepper stick seasoning is excellent from Eldons are excellent.


----------



## MossyMO

My family and I like the Hellers seasoning mixes, we buy them from the Valley Store Supply in Minot. We made 3 different kinds last yr, pepper, jalaleno, and then mixed the 2 seasonings 50/50 for a combo stick recipe. They were all excellent. We make all our sticks with a 10% pork mixture and smoke them.


----------



## stoeger

MossyMO

I agree that Hellers seasoning is really good. I have used that for alot of my sticks. I have also bought High Mountain seasoning and used that. I usually add a few more ingredients into each seasoning to get the full effect I am looking for.


----------



## MossyMO

stoeger,

I see you are from Minot - where can I buy these spices. I have been very happy with the Hellers but I am always willing to try something new.

Mossymo


----------



## stoeger

MossyMO

I have bought High Mountain at Valley or Miracle Mart. If you look next time your in a grocery store by the meat section you should see them. My brother in West Fargo has bought them down there also.


----------



## clarkend

Tsodak

Sorry a little late on the reply but should be in time for this year!!

This recipe is for 50 lbs of meat (30 deer, 20 pork)....for smaller batches I just prorate!

14oz Salt
2oz Black pepper
2oz Ground Red Pepper
4oz Whole Mustard Seed
2oz Cure (Prague Powder)
3 to 4 toes of garlic (finely chopped or pressed)

You will need to add some water to get the right texture for stuffing....I usually add the garlic and spices (except salt) to the water to get better distribution of flavor.

I use the same recipe minus the red pepper for my other deer sausage!

Smoke and enjoy!

Clarkie


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Was that an advertisement from Lion?? Who knows exactly which stores in specific towns the seasonings are in?

I may try them anyways!


----------

